# WMM's amboyna burl > fountain pen



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought some magnificent HRB pen blanks from WMM in October and he threw in a stick of amboyna burl just to make me feel good 

Turned one pens-worth of each on the weekend, but I make a point to let the CA finish cure for at least a day before wet-sanding it to a high gloss and last night after work I only had the energy to complete the amboyna set.

Here it is in a chrome Apollo Infinity (PSI) kit ...

[attachment=14515]
[attachment=14516]
[attachment=14517]


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice pen. Up late celebrating the spanking that the Pats put on the Texans last night?:davidguil:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice pen. Up late celebrating the spanking that the Pats put on the Texans last night?:davidguil:



If by "celebrating" you mean "very carefully wet-sanding with micromesh sponge pads and ultragloss polish", then yes 

Thanks!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 11, 2012)

I didn't know pens had gender. That one is female I think. Looks sexy to me. I'd want to keep it in my hand all day. Might be the inspiration to write a book, yet I can hardly read one.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 11, 2012)

SUPERB craftsmanship, nuf said !


----------



## BarbS (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a Wonderful pen! Great work.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> I didn't know pens had gender. That one is female I think. Looks sexy to me. I'd want to keep it in my hand all day. Might be the inspiration to write a book, yet I can hardly read one.





DKMD said:


> Beautiful pen!





shadetree_1 said:


> SUPERB craftsmanship, nuf said !



Thanks 

(ooops ... you posted just as I did, Barb -- thanks to you too!)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2012)

Duncan - that is a really classy looking pen. Excellent job on the finish. Also a good tip on letting the glue set up. I will have to give that a whirl.
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Duncan - that is a really classy looking pen. Excellent job on the finish. Also a good tip on letting the glue set up. I will have to give that a whirl.
> Scott



Thanks :)


----------



## Patrude (Dec 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice pen. Up late celebrating the spanking that the Pats put on the Texans last night?:davidguil:



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I did love that game..... Talk the talk walk the walk


----------

